# Are most NF guys girly?



## intj123

Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


----------



## pinkrasputin

My INTJ ex owned tons of shoes. He collected them. Is this metro?


----------



## SyndiCat

ive not shaved, i stink of tobacco
instead of using wax in / trimming my hair i use a hat
and im about to hit the grocery store

does this classify me as SF? i.. doubt it.


ps. sorry pink. not stalking ya. being underneath you is a coincidence. really.


----------



## penchant

Uh, no. Why?


----------



## skycloud86

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


How are any of those "girly"? Maybe society sees them as more feminine traits, but I certainly don't think it makes them "girly" ion any way.


----------



## skycloud86

pinkrasputin said:


> My INTJ ex owned tons of shoes. He collected them. Is this metro?


No, that just makes him a collector of shoes.


----------



## SyndiCat

why i have two pair of military boots. does that make me a collector?


----------



## pinkrasputin

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


I think you should date more NF men perhaps. I can't relate to your experiences with them. The ones I've dated have never worn face masks and have always taken out the trash.

However, thank you for redefining "girly" as I guess I'm not. I take out my own trash all the time.


----------



## ertertwert

I've always felt more feminine than my male counterparts. But all the women I've dated have said I'm very masculine. So who knows.


----------



## pinkrasputin

ertertwert said:


> I've always felt more feminine than my male counterparts. But all the women I've dated have said I'm very masculine. So who knows.


I believe you are just in touch with your sexuality.


----------



## intj123

MikeAngell said:


> ive not shaved, i stink of tobacco
> instead of using wax in / trimming my hair i use a hat
> and im about to hit the grocery store
> 
> does this classify me as SF? i.. doubt it.
> 
> 
> ps. sorry pink. not stalking ya. being underneath you is a coincidence. really.


actually i think it does pretty much classify you as SF lol... sounds too similar to my esfp friend almost every last detail except he doesn't go to grocery stores. 

hmm i guess this is somewhat of an offensive question huh. That snargling enfps comments says it all and I think it's a girl too.


----------



## Rogue Eagle

I don't play guitar anymore for fear of breaking my nails and rubbing my newly applied nailpolish off.

I <3 guy-liner for giving my eyes some depth.

I've thrown out all my shirts and replaced them with pink ones to say "I'm a metro and proud of it!"

I only drive auto's now, manuals require me to use my hands too much and that means taking an extra hand moisturizer around, which is troublesome because my man-bag is all chic and can only fit 3 little bottles in.

I have 3 hair straighteners, for every room I'm in so I never have to walk around/answer the door with untidy hair. My hair is also highly flammable due to all the product applied to it.

If my car has a flat tire I pull over and wait for someone to rescue me. I don't want to get my hands all dirty, and I want to keep my composure.

I used to shave my legs but I've found that waxing leaves them feeling smoother for longer. 

Beer and Spirits are so coarse and rough, a nice red is the way to go.

I have far too many shoes! But I got some of them for a really good price.

I spend 2 hours trimming my facial hair into something uber stylish every day. I use Uber in everyday speak because I feel that it makes me more german and therefore 'cultured'.

:dry:


----------



## SyndiCat

intj123 said:


> hmm i guess this is somewhat of an offensive question huh.


Not to me it isn't. Even if your quesion was referred to SP's I wouldn't take offense. I found your thesis humorous, if any.


----------



## Jwing24

i'm messy, my room looks like shit
i haven't shaved in a few days
im wearing the same undershirt from 3 days ago
I dont go out so can't answer that question
beauty products????

germs..reminds me I should wash my hands more often

That probably explains why I've never been out with a girl. Sorry can't help much on this question of yours.


----------



## Tuttle

My INFJ husband is manly all over- inside and out. He's more sensitive than most guys I know, but he only shows that to people he trusts implicitly (me and maybe his mom).


----------



## pinkrasputin

Any men needed some tips:
Joel Stein and His Manly Makeup - Video - TIME.com


----------



## xrevolutionx

Just about all he effeminate guys I've come across tend to be Fs. That's not the same as saying all Fs are effeminate. I think it's because you're much more unlikely to come across a T type to behave in a way people would call "girly".


----------



## pinkrasputin

xrevolutionx said:


> Just about all he effeminate guys I've come across tend to be Fs. That's not the same as saying all Fs are effeminate. I think it's because you're much more unlikely to come across a T type to behave in a way people would call "girly".


My INTJ ex was definitely a metro sexual. So then he bought himself a Harley because he thought it balanced him out. But he never rode it.


----------



## Aqualung

I probably shave my face twice a week & pretty much don't care what I wear or look like. My toothbrush is the closest thing to a beauty product that I own. On another note an ex girlfriend once told me that she could talk to me just like a woman. I thought "Oh no, here comes the Dear John talk". :tongue: She had to explain that she meant it as a compliment. Wasn't sure how to take it at the time. Aside from that I've never felt "girly" or saw myself in that way.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

I don't see any reason why sensitivity should decrease a guy's masculinity. At all. If anything, it should make them more attractive to women. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Rather Unusual said:


> Being a man means being taller, slightly more muscular, having a deeper voice, different interests and a higher sex drive.
> 
> It does NOT mean you are required to live your life looking like a chunky, hairy, spotty tramp reminiscent of a cross between a prehistoric Neanderthal and the incredible hulk dressed in baggy clothes.
> 
> I fail to see why people prioritize stereotypes and gender roles over the very thing that makes us human. Individuality.


You're generalising a bit in your post here - men in general are taller, slightly more muscular, have deeper voices, different interests (which has nothing to do with sex, as there are many, many different things that fall into this category), and a higher sex drive, but none of these are definite qualities in a man.

Is the 4 foot tall man less of a man than the 6 foot tall man? Is the skinny or obese man less of a man than the toned man? Is the man with a higher voice less of a man than the man with a deep voice? Is the man with stereotypically unmasculine/feminine interests less of a man than the man who has stereotypically masculine interests? Is the man with a low sex drive less than the man with a high sex drive?

The answer is no, because none of those qualities make anyone more manlier.


----------



## Up and Away

Wearing makeup might either be a sign of high confidence, or high indifference for societal norms, etc... since it is considered taboo for males in this culture.

Its really hard to judge a book by its cover. So what seems metrosexual, might in fact, not be so.

I think its funny that it might appear you think "enjoying taking the trash out" is a manly thing. Hahaha


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


Lol No, No, and No. I like extreme sports, only shave for work, and generally try to dress to the point where my clothes are not an "issue". Sure I like to wear a suit once in awhile where a shirt and tie would be ok... but this is part of being effective. For better or worse, what people think about you can impact your success. If I look like a slob then they'll know how disorganized I truly am


----------



## Up and Away

It doesnt matter. He thinks diving in a pile of trash is manly.

Bwahahaha.

Sorry, not trying to be insulting beyond the intent of the OP.


----------



## thor odinson

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


Dude I've known alot of NT's who are germaphobic that it's borderline OCD. Given they're an N and a T, more often than anyone they realise the microscopic existence of bacteria. As for myself being an NF guy:

1. Shopping: Absolutley abhorr, so fuckin boring especially if for clothes, end up in the video games section
2. Hair: If it looks good enough when I wake up, it'll do
3. Don't watch chick flicks, I don't hate them either, I just prefer action/adventure
4. Competitive in sports
5. Hate beer, tastes like piss
6. Will punch you if you get on my nerves for no apparent reason

Yeah that's right don't mess with a jaded INFP mofo's lol


----------



## skycloud86

thor odinson said:


> Dude I've known alot of NT's who are germaphobic that it's borderline OCD. Given they're an N and a T, more often than anyone they realise the microscopic existence of bacteria.


I hate touching carpets, and if I have to I wash my hands afterwards, even if I just touched the carpet slightly with a fingertip, although there have been some times when I've just not been that bothered and didn't wash my hands.


----------



## thor odinson

skycloud86 said:


> I hate touching carpets, and if I have to I wash my hands afterwards, even if I just touched the carpet slightly with a fingertip, although there have been some times when I've just not been that bothered and didn't wash my hands.


Look I wash my hands quite a lot to, but I wonder how much of that comes down to innateness or the fact that I grew up with an anal retentive esfj mother and anal retentive INTP father


----------



## IcarusDreams

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


No offense, but what an insulting thread this was. Was it the aim to declare NFs as inferior because they didn't meet a fake, socially "established" criteria? And what about all these generalizations?

We are not NFs, we are humans. Quick:

1)There's NO PROBLEM in not taking care of yourself. That's your premise. If you want to look less than your best, it's your choice, and as long as you are comfortable with it, you should be happy. But there's nothing wrong with loving style, shopping for nice clothes (not necessarily expensive, but stylish), looking the best you can, you know?

2)Taking care of yourself is NOT "feminine" in any way or fashion. It's very self-flattering, and it's a way for me to do two things: express my personality outwardly (being true to myself), and show how much I LOVE myself-that is, without becoming self-centered, for I do dislike arrogance and elitism.

3)I don't use face masks. I use beauty products, because I want to look beautiful. It's ME, who I am. If you don't feel a need to do so, that's ok too. I don't feel less male for it, not even an ounce. The same with perfume, etc.

4)I hate the term metrosexual, as it's a commercial, societal construct. You can say I am "metro", and I will say, "I am myself."

5)Why is being "metrosexual" bad, in any case? Think about it before answering this question to yourselves.

6)Loving yourself has nothing to do with being unable to do "menial" tasks, such as taking care of the garbage, etc.

7)ALL NFS ARE DIFFERENT; AMONG INFPs, I'VE NOTICED THAT MOST ARE NOT LIKE ME, AND THAT YOU WOULD BE WRONG IN THINKING THAT ALL NFs ARE "METRO", AS YOU CALL THEM-as if that was insulting, anyway!

Biased much? I rarely get offended, but this thread was so immature and narrow-minded. Hope the OP has changed his views over time?


----------



## IcarusDreams

Napoleptic said:


> I've mentioned this several times elsewhere, but not on this section of the site yet, so I guess I'll do it yet again. I find men who aren't afraid of being accused of being girly attractive. It screams confidence, and the contrast between their masculine traits and the girly stuff (whatever it happens to be) can actually draw attention to and emphasize a guy's masculinity.
> 
> So you NFs can be girly all you want around me. Or not. So long as you're being who you want to be, it's all good.


Amazing post, bravo. Just be yourselves.


----------



## iCastPizza

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


I do like to take care of myself, but face masks are a bit over the top. I like having a nice haircut and in order to make my skin seem slightly shinier I use this one beauty product.. I take about 5 mins to take care of myself each day, along with about 10 mins of showering. I kind of like shopping as long as it doesn't take too long, so I like buying nice clothes as well. But I don't make such a big deal out of it. 

I don't think I know anybody who thinks it is dirty to take out the trash..either way..no I don't mind that at all. 

My personality, however, is different. I don't like all the girly stuff, but I do have some feminine qualities which might make me seem like a bit of a softy, but not girly..


----------



## lirulin

Girlier than me if you go by the standard stereotypical meaning of girly, but it's not like it matters. There's nothing wrong with this. Well, except the genuinely lame stuff, and even that's preference, a lot of it. I don't understand why it takes _anyone _an hour to get ready.

I don't understand why "metrosexual" is assumed to be a bad thing. Other than the fact that many things female are assumed to be bad because females are bad a la sexism, and all that crap... but I didn't get the impression the OP thought so.

I tend to dislike anyone stereotypically masculine or feminine anyways.


----------



## IcarusDreams

Rather Unusual said:


> Being a man means being taller, slightly more muscular, having a deeper voice, different interests and a higher sex drive.
> 
> It does NOT mean you are required to live your life looking like a chunky, hairy, spotty tramp reminiscent of a cross between a prehistoric Neanderthal and the incredible hulk dressed in baggy clothes.
> 
> I fail to see why people prioritize stereotypes and gender roles over the very thing that makes us human. Individuality.


I totally agree with your last two paragraphs, and totally disagree with the first (no offense!) for who's to say what truly defines "masculinity?" I wasn't muscular at all in January, and only became slightly so after starting to workout hard (I no longer have a teenager girl's arms, as I used to. ) I am not tall, only 5'8. My voice is deep, but that has nothing to do with maleness. My interests are mostly "unisex", and I have a normal sex drive (I don't think that can be measured, anyway?) I am just an heterosexual man with no need to prove to anybody that I am a "overtly sexual, macho man," for to me, it's obvious that I am a man. It's like a bird trying too hard to show its wings, when it's plenty evident that its a bird, regardless flying capabilities. No need to flaunt my "maleness" to anybody, as I know-and am sure-of myself.

Bear in mind that although I have no love at all for so-called "girly" movies, "girly" music, etc. I also have no love for football games (although that might be more cultural than anything, for I do like basketball and baseball, but am not a super fan, MUST WATCH THAT GAME! kind of man.) My interests are my own, and I need not justify them. They tend to lean more on the neutral side, although shopping is "feminine" to many, and so is taking care of oneself, so I guess I must be "feminine" in society's eyes, which I care not for anyway. But I am preaching to the choir, because I am sure you in particular understand me well.

I utterly love this you said, though!: "I fail to see why people prioritize stereotypes and gender roles over the very thing that makes us human. Individuality." YES!!!


----------



## Rather Unusual

IcarusDreams said:


> I totally agree with your last two paragraphs, and totally disagree with the first (no offense!) for who's to say what truly defines "masculinity?" I wasn't muscular at all in January, and only became slightly so after starting to workout hard (I no longer have a teenager girl's arms, as I used to. ) I am not tall, only 5'8. My voice is deep, but that has nothing to do with maleness. My interests are mostly "unisex", and I have a normal sex drive (I don't think that can be measured, anyway?) I am just an heterosexual man with no need to prove to anybody that I am a "overtly sexual, macho man," for to me, it's obvious that I am a man. It's like a bird trying too hard to show its wings, when it's plenty evident that its a bird, regardless flying capabilities. No need to flaunt my "maleness" to anybody, as I know-and am sure-of myself.
> 
> Bear in mind that although I have no love at all for so-called "girly" movies, "girly" music, etc. I also have no love for football games (although that might be more cultural than anything, for I do like basketball and baseball, but am not a super fan, MUST WATCH THAT GAME! kind of man.) My interests are my own, and I need not justify them. They tend to lean more on the neutral side, although shopping is "feminine" to many, and so is taking care of oneself, so I guess I must be "feminine" in society's eyes, which I care not for anyway. But I am preaching to the choir, because I am sure you in particular understand me well.
> 
> I utterly love this you said, though!: "I fail to see why people prioritize stereotypes and gender roles over the very thing that makes us human. Individuality." YES!!!


I understand fully =] I guess I was just pointing out that the only defining set-in-stone characteristics of masculinity are very minor and pointlessly overblown. Slightly bad choice of examples perhaps, on my part.

But yes, nice to know you think alike... I think the "bird trying too hard to show it's wings" example sums it up perfectly =]


----------



## Sara Torailles

Yes, I consider myself quite feminine for a man. At first, I used to be worried, but I realized I couldn't change myself. I'm just me. I am in no way macho. In fact, people have asked me straight up if I was gay. I don't like horror movies, I don't like watching sports, I don't like the taste of alcohol, and I love the performing arts. I even have a need for romance and hate one-night stands, but that's okay. I know who I am, and I'm going to do the best I can to stay true to my feelings.

I'm manly in my own way. If you need someone to help you, I'll be there. I stick to my character and stand up for what I believe in. I'm always dependable and will never let you down. I think this is the true definition of a man. Someone who utilizes his strengths instead of berates himself for his weaknesses.


----------



## Mynameisnick

I'm the girliest manly man you will ever meet.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!!!!!!!! :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

Srsly dough, this thread is teh lulz.


----------



## Runescribe

If you mean masculine in a physical biological sense I think that varies by individual. The view of Socionics and some other personality theories is that body type or somatotype are tied to personality. I've known NF people who were athletic, stout and skinny.

My body type is a mix of mesomorphic and ectomorphic. I have a long nose, larger brow, square jaw, inverted triangle frame and other features that are biologically "masculine". My ectomorphic limbs, larger eyes and larger lips could be seen as more feminine depending upon who you ask. As NF we can go in for romantic notions and certainly be emotional. There are aspects of our personality that some people would deem "feminine". But there were occasions when I was younger that a guy got his ass whipped because he underestimated my "manliness". 

My official answer is that I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body


----------



## aestrivex

Runescribe said:


> The view of Socionics and some other personality theories is that body type or somatotype are tied to personality.


really? that's a stretch. do you have reason to think there are more than about two people within socionics who hold this view?


----------



## 3053

I wouldn't say ''girly'', like this:










But I think I'm quite _feminine_, that word just seems to have more class, less hoochy


----------



## Runescribe

RE: Relation of physical properties of the body and type irt Socionics 


aestrivex said:


> really? that's a stretch. do you have reason to think there are more than about two people within socionics who hold this view?


Yes. "*V.I.*" based on body type and facial structure is one of the basic tenets of Socionic theory as Described Here
with significant contribution by Aušra Augustinavičiūtė.

The idea that temperament or personality accompanies body type is very ancient however. It shows up throughout history in stories with characters like the skinny and nervous Ichabod Crane, roly poly happy fat man Falstaff or the brave, muscular but somewhat dim-witted heroes like Siegfried.

Is it true? I don't know but it's an old concept.


----------



## Kriash

Hm, well, I don't really consider myself male, but I'll answer it anyway.

I don't spend a lot of time getting ready. I do the bare minimum. I shower, wash and shave my face, sometimes I brush my hair, I don't use any type of skin cream, and I certainly don't use masks.
I am the only person in my house who takes out the trash, and I also pick up trash bags from around the dumpster that people are too lazy to toss in. 
I like being outside, and I don't mind getting dirty.
I wear Jeans and t-shirts all year round, except for when I have an interview etc...
I own two pairs of shoes, a pair of Adidas midtops that are black, and a pair of sandles.

That being said-
I am very emotional, and I tend to act in a very feminine manner. I like cute things, like animals and children's cartoons,
I am really open with my feelings.
I cry.
I like to hug people.

There is a balance between masculine and feminine traits in everyone, mine tend to be balanced.
I also identify as gender neutral so maybe I shouldn't even be answering.


----------



## IcarusDreams

Kriash said:


> Hm, well, I don't really consider myself male, but I'll answer it anyway.
> 
> I don't spend a lot of time getting ready. I do the bare minimum. I shower, wash and shave my face, sometimes I brush my hair, I don't use any type of skin cream, and I certainly don't use masks.
> I am the only person in my house who takes out the trash, and I also pick up trash bags from around the dumpster that people are too lazy to toss in.
> I like being outside, and I don't mind getting dirty.
> I wear Jeans and t-shirts all year round, except for when I have an interview etc...
> I own two pairs of shoes, a pair of Adidas midtops that are black, and a pair of sandles.
> 
> That being said-
> I am very emotional, and I tend to act in a very feminine manner. I like cute things, like animals and children's cartoons,
> I am really open with my feelings.
> I cry.
> I like to hug people.
> 
> There is a balance between masculine and feminine traits in everyone, mine tend to be balanced.
> I also identify as gender neutral so maybe I shouldn't even be answering.


By society's definition, I have more "feminine traits" (as you stated them) than you, yet I am actually just a man. I do take my time preparing myself, because I "need" to look good (it's a complex, long story which I have shared before, and is not related to narcissism nor the estimation of image over substance.) I just don't care for having others define what being a man entails, and I don't think taking very good care of yourself should be deemed feminine... in my world, that's actually good for you, regardless sex and/or sexual orientation. I guess I just don't like to fit into the "manly" roles just because I "have to," if it doesn't define who I really am.

Kudos to you for not "hiding" this beautiful, sensitive side of yourself! We need not fake a "macho", insensitive, coldly unemotional image to be successful and happy in life.


----------



## kindaconfused

INFP guy here. I love football, baseball, hockey, golfing, heavy metal, mosh pits, farting, burping, drinking with my friends, etc. So I guess I'm quite masculine. Except for when I'm gardening, going to the ballet or a play, shopping for clothes and shoes, trimming my crazy eyebrows, and making up games to play with my son.
If you think that is girly or not, I don't care! ha! In fact, if you judge a man on how "girly" he is, you are no more mature (or intelligent) than a 13 year-old. 
I wouldn't trade being NF for anything. I am happy being different than an ignorant stereotype; it hasn't mattered to me since high school- many years ago.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

I saw this and absolutely had to stop for a minute. As a feeeemale who loves Coco, metrosexual is soooooooooooooooo sexy!!! A man with shoes and clean fingernails who knows how to dress or will atleast allow me to dress him? Oh yeah, he is a keeper, one who I want to take home to Mama. A man who will wear a fedora? Oh wait, a man who knows what a fedora is? Ohhhh, getting hotter!!! 

A man who will read something other than Better Mechanics... drool...

A man who will watch a romance movie with me? to die for... A man who writes poetry, one who makes me weak at the knees...


----------



## Vexilla Regis

To call these men girly is rude!!! Girly is a bad word choice!!!


----------



## Runvardh

Mountain Climber said:


> I saw this and absolutely had to stop for a minute. As a feeeemale who loves Coco, metrosexual is soooooooooooooooo sexy!!! A man with shoes and clean fingernails who knows how to dress or will atleast allow me to dress him? Oh yeah, he is a keeper, one who I want to take home to Mama. A man who will wear a fedora? Oh wait, a man who knows what a fedora is? Ohhhh, getting hotter!!!
> 
> A man who will read something other than Better Mechanics... drool...
> 
> A man who will watch a romance movie with me? to die for... A man who writes poetry, one who makes me weak at the knees...


You girls talk like this all the time, but rarely do we find you. Then again, I talk like an ass, so that would be why I don't find any.


----------



## IcarusDreams

Mountain Climber said:


> I saw this and absolutely had to stop for a minute. As a feeeemale who loves Coco, metrosexual is soooooooooooooooo sexy!!! A man with shoes and clean fingernails who knows how to dress or will atleast allow me to dress him? Oh yeah, he is a keeper, one who I want to take home to Mama. A man who will wear a fedora? Oh wait, a man who knows what a fedora is? Ohhhh, getting hotter!!!
> 
> A man who will read something other than Better Mechanics... drool...
> 
> A man who will watch a romance movie with me? to die for... A man who writes poetry, one who makes me weak at the knees...


I highly approve of this beautiful post. <3


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Thank you Icarus. 

I mean every word!!!


----------



## Neonite

Um, I'm nothing like what was described, but I do shave my arms and legs, love the idea of being in cute dresses and such, and generally act sort of bubbly and girly when I'm comfortable.

So sure? x:

(edit: oh and I like guys a lot of people consider that girly sometimes i guess :\)


----------



## Vexilla Regis

In my mind, the most desirable man- a male Coco!!! YouTube - ‪McDreamysPrincess's Channel‬‏


----------



## 7rr7s

I'm a germophobe and take a while getting ready. I like reading poetry and going to plays and stuff like that. I thought Atonement was a good movie, and the fact that I even watched it says alot. I also drink, smoke, swear, eat massive amounts of food while watching boxing and hanging with the boys, and have been known to go a few days without showering if I'm really feeling raw. I guess they sort of balance each other out. It's just about being masculine without rejecting the feminine aspects of yourself.


----------



## Beverly

kindofblue06 said:


> it's just about being masculine without rejecting the feminine aspects of yourself.


qft 

.


----------



## nikkiannpet

My boyfriend can be seen as "feminine" because he writes poetry and at times can be more girly than I am  People wouldn't assume this because he's a football player and stereotypes are sort of thrown around. Oh, and he's definitely not afraid to cry hehe. I wouldn't say he's girly because he's an NF, I would say he's just more in tune with his emotions--which is fine for me


----------



## ficsci

pinkrasputin said:


> My INTJ ex owned tons of shoes. He collected them. Is this metro?


My INTJ guy friend isn't big on shoes, but he cares about how he looks and I'd pretty much call him metro XD
But then he's also a semi-feminine gay boy (not at all the sassy type though)

His ENFJ friend, however, is definitely metro (and mildly bi) XD


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Gah, fooled by another bumped ancient thread. Oh well, the following is still valid: 


What a stupid trolling thread. I would question how this got to 114 posts, except that here i am apparently feeding the problem.

I'd love to talk about the very legitimate question of whether NF guys tend to have strengths/weaknesses that don't match up with traditional societal expectations of males. However, if you want that sort of conversation, you will learn to express yourself respectfully, or you won't have my involvement.


----------



## IcarusDreams

CynicallyNaive said:


> Gah, fooled by another bumped ancient thread. Oh well, the following is still valid:
> 
> 
> What a stupid trolling thread. I would question how this got to 114 posts, except that here i am apparently feeding the problem.
> 
> I'd love to talk about the very legitimate question of whether NF guys tend to have strengths/weaknesses that don't match up with traditional societal expectations of males. However, if you want that sort of conversation, you will learn to express yourself respectfully, or you won't have my involvement.


Yes, it was a trollish thread indeed, but at least it got some insightful posts. There's so much bias in this world. Masculine/feminine traits can be SO overrated; it's a shame. I myself am not "girly", but what does "girly" really constitutes after all? Many men would give a better impression, as well as feel better with themselves were they not constrained with fear of appearing too "girly" (basically, I am talking about taking care of oneself as being considered "girly", which to me is really an ancient concept, IMO.) Sexuality (and of course, "masculinity/femininity") is not anothers to define: it's your choice, and your life.

Be yourself, whoever you are, whatever that means.


----------



## Fhreed

Girly? Im just lazy


----------



## Xn18

intj123 said:


> Do you take forever to get ready to go out? Do you use any beauty products or face masks? Are you too germaphobic to take out the trash? I dunno just seems really common among NF boys, they seem like "metro sexuals"


That would depend on what you mean by "get ready." I don't spend an excessive amount of time on grooming. However, I tend to putter around for a while before I go out. I think that has more to do with my Pness than being NF though. Beauty products? Let's see, I have shave foam, razor and blades, toothpaste and brush, hair comb and brush, soap and bodywash, and deodorant. No face masks. I'm not germaphobic, just lazy. I'll take out the trash when my ENFP wife asks me too.


----------



## scarygirl

I think NF men can be girly in the way they are more sensitive, deep, and at ease with emotions than other males. That's the way in which they can, certainly, be a bit girly if you are closeminded. But not in the sense of being metrosexuals. I think NF men are not likely to do it, not more than other types obviously.


----------



## rwt81

I don't think NF's are girly. Maybe more empathetic and sensitive. But of course that's suggesting that only girls can be empathetic, in tune and sensitive. 

I do wonder if NF's like to collect things in general so for the guy collecting shoes...that's just his thing.


----------



## ozu

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Lol No, No, and No. I like extreme sports, only shave for work, and generally try to dress to the point where my clothes are not an "issue". Sure I like to wear a suit once in awhile where a shirt and tie would be ok... but this is part of being effective. For better or worse, what people think about you can impact your success. If I look like a slob then they'll know how disorganized I truly am


I just dropped by this thread super quick, but I have to ask, are you a Type 3 by any chance? I am pretty much like. The girl version of everything above. The last 2 sentences are so so spot on. No one must know I wasted last night on the couch, surrounded by soda cans and playing videogames for 14 hours........


----------



## Dr James Wilson

A male NF is in touch with his feelings & those of others. I find that SF's are not and come across as insensitive or even jerks.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

This is so funny. My ENFJ friend seems pretty metro and he's fun to be around with. He's one of my only friends that makes weird noises with me and he does the crab gesture. So strange and all his friends calls him 'bender' or '***'.
But he doesn't care because he's not gay. 
Hehehehehehhehehe, omg I love metro guys. <3 especially gay men. They're so amazing.


----------



## SilentScream

Am I the only who's noticed that this question is actually more patronizing to the women than the men ?


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I think that the question would be on the flip-side if the world consisted of mostly NTs & NFs. Then it would be: Are most SJ guys too macho?

Your thoughts?


----------



## lirulin

Jawz said:


> Am I the only who's noticed that this question is actually more patronizing to the women than the men ?


Nope. .


----------



## x3Fantasy3x

Well I am quite metro sexual to be honest, I like to up keep myself, I really dislike touching anything dirty especially when I am not ready with my disposable gear, however as for acting wise I am gay and I am told through peoples first impression of me is that I am girly, people who know me 'enough' tell me I am really manly xD. I love sports, I love working out, I love eating healthy, anything to keep me at my best ~ I just don't fit the gay stereotype too much (well most of us don't)
I think its okay if a guy were to be girly, as long as he is still a heterosexual all things are fine and he is straight (high marriage material). However I think a lot of NT's are bi o.0?


----------

